# OT: Viktor is making a new name for himself in Chicago



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

... literally (LINK)



> "It's 'Kree-apa' with a 'K,' right?" Ben Gordon asked.
> 
> Wrong. The Ukraine native's name is pronounced "Veek-tor Ha-RAP-ah..."


news to me, and apparently to Wheels & MB too ;P



> "I was kind of surprised I got traded because I did a pretty good job last season," Khryapa said. "It looked like I would stay for awhile. But this team is better in the rankings, so it's good for me."
> 
> Early indications are that Khryapa is a solid fit for Chicago—and not just because, from his days in the Ukraine, he prefers snow to the incessant rains of the Pacific Northwest.


I guess Monia missed the snow too, IIRC he's back in Moscow.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

incessant rains in the Pac NW?

someone might want to let that guy know that it actually rains *more* in Chicago than it does in Portland from March-November.

30 inches vs 25.

our year, actually, outside of November December and Jan, are drier overall.

so take that chicago.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Hap said:


> our year, actually, outside of November December and Jan, are drier overall.
> 
> so take that chicago.


I'd wager that Portland has a LOT more in terms of overcast days than Chicago. Rain is not about reality; it is about perception. It *feels* like it rains more in PDX, because it is a lot more cloudy, and rain tends to drizzle instead of those incredible downpours more common in the midwest and East Coast.

iWatas


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> incessant rains in the Pac NW?
> 
> someone might want to let that guy know that it actually rains *more* in Chicago than it does in Portland from March-November.
> 
> ...


I get the rain comment so often I'm almost done pimping this state. I'm a complete homer about Oregon and try to sell it to my friends throughout the US. Most of the time they dismiss my comments with a blanket "it rains there too much, how do you deal with it?" . . . so thanks for the info. I'm trusting you are right about taht as I have a couple of friends in Chicago and am going to hit them with that.

Funny about the post, when I read the title I was hoping that Viktor was kicking *** at camp . . . why I care, I'm not sure, but that was my hope.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> I get the rain comment so often I'm almost done pimping this state. I'm a complete homer about Oregon and try to sell it to my friends throughout the US. Most of the time they dismiss my comments with a blanket "it rains there too much, how do you deal with it?" . . . so thanks for the info. I'm trusting you are right about taht as I have a couple of friends in Chicago and am going to hit them with that.



weather.com

I always say to people, when talking about how it "rains here all the time" that 

A: there's a reason why we have green valleys and a world famous rose test garden...and rarely, if ever, have to worry about having enough water...and it's not because of we fart gold-dust.

B: if you're planning on moving here, it rains all the time. If not, it rarely rains.

C: anyone who moves away from rain, is not someone I want to know. How can you not like rain? Look at what it brings us from May-Sept?? I'll take that over 90 degree's in freaking october, thank you much.

D: our summers kick ***. Hot, clear, clean, and not ungodly humid like almost everywhere else. 3 inchs of rain from basically June-September? Giddy-up!

5: It makes you a better person. 

VII: don't like it? **** off and move and let those of us who do, enjoy it..we don't need your constant whining and crappy driving skills when we get a sprinkle. Go away.


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

From the Chicago Tribune:



> Meanwhile, Viktor Khryapa entered virtually unnoticed but perhaps had the most impressive debut of the new Bulls.
> 
> P.J. Brown, playing in games he called "necessary evils," started at power forward and finished with three points and one rebound in 13 minutes.
> 
> ...


Think we could use a player like that?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

meru said:


> From the Chicago Tribune:
> 
> 
> 
> Think we could use a player like that?


Aldridge will be light years better than Viktor in a year. It sucked having to trade him, but stuff happens.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> Aldridge will be light years better than Viktor in a year. It sucked having to trade him, but stuff happens.


 Who's Aldridge? :clown:


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

Hap said:


> incessant rains in the Pac NW?
> 
> someone might want to let that guy know that it actually rains *more* in Chicago than it does in Portland from March-November.
> 
> ...



What bothers non-natives about the rain in Portland isn't the quantity but the frequency. In other parts of the country when it rains it rains. Here it's intermittent drizzling throughout most of the year.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Verro said:


> What bothers non-natives about the rain in Portland isn't the quantity but the frequency. In other parts of the country when it rains it rains. Here it's intermittent drizzling throughout most of the year.


I'd take that over 5 inches in 3 minutes.

Wow...that came out really bad.

I'd rather take our drizzle over 5 inches of rain in a 3 minute span.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Verro said:


> What bothers non-natives about the rain in Portland isn't the quantity but the frequency. In other parts of the country when it rains it rains. Here it's intermittent drizzling throughout most of the year.


SOLUTION- MOVE!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Hap said:


> I'd rather take our drizzle over 5 inches of rain in a 3 minute span.



I hear ya, dudemeister. (speaking from experience in Atlanta)

Here's some trivia fer ya: The annual rainfall content is higher in Atlanta than it is in Seattle.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> I'd take that over 5 inches in 3 minutes.
> 
> Wow...that came out really bad.
> 
> I'd rather take our drizzle over 5 inches of rain in a 3 minute span.



I would disagree now that I'm here in Houston. Drizzle is just plain depressing. The first day I was here in Houston it rained 7.25 inches, and I thought "what the ****???" But it's nice having it rain for a couple of hours and then be sunny the rest of the day. It's also a great thing to have 65 more days of sunshine now that I'm here....although like ABM said, it's funny to think that it rains more here than in Portland


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Verro said:


> What bothers non-natives about the rain in Portland isn't the quantity but the frequency. In other parts of the country when it rains it rains. Here it's intermittent drizzling throughout most of the year.


This is exactly right.

http://www.met.utah.edu/jhorel/html/wx/climate/daysrain.html

Slightly old data, but it shows that Portland got 151 days a year of .01 or more inches of precipitation a year. Chicago, for example, got 126.

That extra month of rain a year really bothers some people.

Ed O.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Ed O said:


> This is exactly right.
> That extra month of rain a year really bothers some people.


On a tangent, living in Eugene during the school year has to be the worst experience weather-wise in Oregon. Rain/drizzle pretty much straight from October through May, which gives you 15 days in June, and 8 or 9 days in September that are clear and sunny.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> This is exactly right.
> 
> http://www.met.utah.edu/jhorel/html/wx/climate/daysrain.html
> 
> ...


and the funny thing is, a lot of their rain comes in the summer..when you *don't* want rain.

good find Eddie.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

As someone who grew up near Chicago, I'll take our Oregon climate, rain and all, any day over Chicago's weather. Cripes, Chicago weather BLOWS. It's incredibly hot and humid in the summer and the mosquitos make you dread going outside in the evening. In the winter, it's not just cold and snowy, but the wind makes it feel even colder (like a week straight of sub-zero high temps isn't already cold enough) and blows the snow into drifts 6 - 8 feet deep. Growing up there, I thought this was normal. It wasn't until I moved away that I realized how bad the Chicago area weather really is. Now, I'd never move back. Not in a million years. 

Several years ago, we went home, with our small kids, for a wedding in January. It was -14 F when we got there. We spent a week there and the HIGH temps never got above 0 F. Our kids never left the house the whole week we were there. We just didn't have the right winter clothing to protect them from the cold and wind. As we were loading them into the car, wrapped from head to toe in blankets to protect their tender flesh from the bitter cold and biting wind, one of my relatives asked, "So, why don't you guys move back here?". I looked at him like he was crazy and said, "This place makes Siberia look like a tropical paradise. We've been here for a week and our kids haven't left the house for risk of frostbite. Do you really need any more reasons?" He responded, "I hear it rains a lot in Oregon. How do you put up with all that rain?". Arrrggghhhh!

Whenever my midwest relatives (many who have never been to Oregon) make some smart alec comment about our rainy weather, I just tell them, "at least you don't have to shovel rain". Honestly, I've lived here for 19 years and still don't own a snow shovel. Where I grew up, a tractor with a front end loader and a rear blade were essential equipment just to plow our driveway.

I hope Viktor likes his first winter in the Windy City. Who knows, he grew up in Russia. Maybe the bitter cold will remind him of home.

BNM


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I *loved* Chicago's weather when I was going to school in the area. I think that very cold weather is great, and I love the snow.

Of course, I was in Oregon during the summer, so I didn't have to put up with the heat and humidity except for a bit in September. THAT would be much less fun.

Ed O.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Ed O said:


> I *loved* Chicago's weather when I was going to school in the area. I think that very cold weather is great, and I love the snow.


Try putting up with it for 25 years in a row. You get used to it, you have to, but it ain't fun year, after year, after year...



Ed O said:


> Of course, I was in Oregon during the summer, so I didn't have to put up with the heat and humidity except for a bit in September. THAT would be much less fun.


It seemed like it was one extreme or the other. Hot humid and mosquito infested in the summer, bitter cold, snowy and windy in the winter with a week or two of nice weather in the spring or fall to tease you into thinking it's not so bad.

BNM


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

hate to rain on the oregon love-fest, but there are other climates besides Chicago. 

I lived for 7 years in Oregon (3 in Eugene, 4 Portland) and you couldn't get me to move back into that swampy gloom for all the spuds in Idaho. 

do any of you even know what it's like to hear leaves actually crackle when you step on them in the fall? man, I missed that when I was there. it's the little things. blue sky, distinct seasons, snow in your back yard. 

the only things I ever find myself really missing about Oregon are the live Blazer games and the ocean. not much ocean near Boise.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> the only things I ever find myself really missing about Oregon are the live Blazer games and the ocean. not much ocean near Boise.


So THAT'S why you are pro-Global Warming!

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> hate to rain on the oregon love-fest, but there are other climates besides Chicago.
> 
> I lived for 7 years in Oregon (3 in Eugene, 4 Portland) and you couldn't get me to move back into that swampy gloom for all the spuds in Idaho.
> 
> *do any of you even know what it's like to hear leaves actually crackle when you step on them in the fall?* man, I missed that when I was there.


um....yes? honestly, who here (who's lived here for most if not all of their life) does not know that sound??

maybe the 4 years you were in Portland you were too..um...preoccupied....yah, thats kosher enough..to hear the sound, but I know that sound very well. 

what the hell are you talking about? 



> it's the little things. blue sky, distinct seasons, snow in your back yard.


we don't have distinct seasons? where the 7 years you lived in Oregon during a down time or something?

I get people not liking the rain (altho I question those peoples morality and sanity..yes I'm talking about you Arizona!)...but not having seasons here? It's cold and wet in fall..it's really cold and wet in december, it's wet and warm in spring and it's hot and dry in the summer. thats 4 seasons. beeeeeyooooootch!!!!!!

hehe



> the only things I ever find myself really missing about Oregon are the live Blazer games and the ocean. not much ocean near Boise.



boise is too brown for me. I need green, I need blue..hm..that reminds me of a song.

Oh, give me rain, lots of rain, under cloudy skies above,
Don't dry me in.
Let me drive through the wide open valley that I love,
Don't dry me in.
Let me be by myself in the evenin' drizzle,
And listen to the pouring of the rain, fa-shizzle,
Send me off forever but I ask you please,
Don't dry me in.

Just turn me loose, let me straddle my old saddle
Underneath the Portland skies.
On Council Crest let me wander over yonder
Till I see the mountains hide.

I want to ride to the ridge where the coast commences
And gaze through the clouds till I lose my senses
I can look outside now and I can see mt hood
Don't dry me in. 

:banana:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> um....yes? honestly, who here (who's lived here for most if not all of their life) does not know that sound??


seen it on tv? all I remember about autumn there is that the brown sludge of the wet leaves adds a slightly different texture and color to the brown mud. nobody ever raked them--they pretty much decomposed on their way to the ground. 

there are two seasons in Oregon: wet and pre-wet. pre-wet is mostly urban legend.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

I now live on the East Coast, and I gotta say, it is kind of nice to live somewhere with actual seasons that are very distinct. I prefer Oregon's winter, no doubt. But seasons are soothing in a way the perpetual gray of Portland is not.

iWatas


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> I get people not liking the rain (altho I question those peoples morality and sanity..yes I'm talking about you Arizona!)...but not having seasons here? It's cold and wet in fall..it's really cold and wet in december, it's wet and warm in spring and it's hot and dry in the summer. thats 4 seasons. beeeeeyooooootch!!!!!!


Touche.

Though I would edit your joke when comparing to other climates. Having lived in the Midwest - I can say it is not "Cold" in Western Oregon during any season, even Winter.

Fall: Moderate, Cloudy and Wet
Winter: Cool (occaisionally cold), Cloudy and Wet
Spring: Moderate, Cloudy and Wet with long days, if you can see them.
Summer: Warm, (mostly) Clear and Dry

The thing that strikes me about Oregon weather is how Moderate is - Expect for one thing - that blasted cloud cover for so much of the year:
Not too hot
Not too cold
Not too windy
Not too stormy
Blizzard, Tornadoes, Thunderstorms, Lightning, Wind Storms - all rare.
Just a Volcano or two. Try shoveling ash.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Masbee said:


> Just a Volcano or two. Try shoveling ash.


Been there, done that. I remember it coming down like snow -- fixed the ph of the lawn quite nicely. Do you remember the oil-soaked foam rings for carburateur air intakes? Trying to remember NOT to use windshield wipers on the stuff or hopelessly scratch the glass? Always carrying a gas mask and waiting for a *really* big one?

Ah...memories.

iWatas


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mook said:


> hate to rain on the oregon love-fest, but there are other climates besides Chicago.
> 
> I lived for 7 years in Oregon (3 in Eugene, 4 Portland) and you couldn't get me to move back into that swampy gloom for all the spuds in Idaho.
> 
> ...



Idaho . . . that somewhere near Thailand right? :biggrin:


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

mook said:


> seen it on tv? all I remember about autumn there is that the brown sludge of the wet leaves adds a slightly different texture and color to the brown mud. nobody ever raked them--they pretty much decomposed on their way to the ground.
> 
> there are two seasons in Oregon: wet and pre-wet. pre-wet is mostly urban legend.


What are you talking about? The most rain we have had on a consistent basis this year was like 3 days in September. The rest of the time it has been blue skies, and sunny days. Hell, the temperature was 74 today. Plus, I love the rain. I couldn't live in some brown ****hole like Boise.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

mook said:


> do any of you even know what it's like to hear leaves actually crackle when you step on them in the fall?


Those aren't leaves, mook. Those are mormon crickets.

barfo


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

Boob-No-More said:


> Chicago weather BLOWS.


LOL, pun intended right?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> What are you talking about? The most rain we have had on a consistent basis this year was like 3 days in September. The rest of the time it has been blue skies, and sunny days. Hell, the temperature was 74 today. Plus, I love the rain. I couldn't live in some brown ****hole like Boise.




Wasn't it earlier this year that Portland had like 33 out of 34 days of rain or something like that? I'm pretty sure it was right after I moved to Houston. I remember laughing because it was 82 degrees on new years day here. I personally hate the rain, or at least the constant rain.


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

I was planning on staying out of this frivolous conversation, but alas, I have become bored. 
I have lived in Oregon my entire life, but, have been around the country and experienced some different areas for extended periods. I personally like the Oregon weather, but then again, I am most definately used to it. I don't mind extreme heat, I don't mind blue skies, I don't mind cloudy days, I don't mind fog, and I don't mind rain. There are really only two weather statistics that I simply cannot stand, and those are extreme cold and extreme wind. My body just doesn't deal well with either. If I lived in a cold-weather climate, I would probably end up a lonely old bookish shut-in. I hate cold. I really can't state that any better. And wind, well.... it reminds me of some annoying kid screaming at you. It doesn't get you physically, but it grates on your nerves. 
I spent quite a bit of time up in Montana, when my sister was attending University of Montana. Montana is beautiful and great, but, not in freaking December. It feels as though life should not exist in such a climate, and it makes me question those humans who put themselves in such situations. 
Give me some rain over freezing my *** off. 

Prunetang


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Look at all you guys coming on here and doggin' Portland's weather. I travel across the country for work and let me tell you, you can keep your humid hot weather in Atlanta and Houston. And for some cat to come on here and crack on Portland, and he's from Boise of all places! Please that city is just a big brown trailer park! I don't mind our weather. The trade off is living in one of the most beautiful regions in the US. The beach, the gorge. Like I said, I travel for work, and there aren't too many places more amazing then Portland. Root for your own cities team! We don't need ya! If you gotta problem with that, come see me about it! (AND BRING YOUR UMBRELLA!)


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was in St. Louis in 98' the year of that devastating heat wave that killed a lot of elderly people in the midwest. The humidity is a pain in the *** to deal with, I can't stand feeling that nasty, sticky feeling that comes along with the humidity. Then you have those nasty thunderstorms that creep up on you and leave golf ball sized hail. I've spent a lot of time in Boston, their weather is just as annoying and sticky in the summer. I prefer Oregon summers with the nice dry heat anyday.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

barfo said:


> Those aren't leaves, mook. Those are mormon crickets.
> 
> barfo


a common misconception. as they are the only black organisms in our entire state, we tolerate them in the interest of multiculturalism and do not step on them.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

ThePrideOfClyde said:


> I couldn't live in some brown ****hole like Boise.


what other colors of ****hole are there? are red ****holes preferable? because I find them to be even less pleasant myself. especially after burritos.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Idaho . . . that somewhere near Thailand right? :biggrin:


nah, it's that big state just right of you where all your river water comes from. just for that crack we're putting up another damn.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Hap said:


> Oh, give me rain, lots of rain, under cloudy skies above,
> Don't dry me in.
> Let me drive through the wide open valley that I love,
> Don't dry me in.
> ...


nice song. whatever helps you get through another soggy day. I mostly drank. 



reminds me--I'm pushing for a new state song:


ba na na na na na na na 
ba na na na na na na 
ba na na na na na na na 
ba na na na na na na 
ba naaaaa na ba naaaaaa na
ba na na na na na na IDAHO

(sung to the tune of Tequilla)


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

mook said:


> what other colors of ****hole are there? are red ****holes preferable? because I find them to be even less pleasant myself. especially after burritos.


 :laugh: 

Touche.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Wasn't it earlier this year that Portland had like 33 out of 34 days of rain or something like that? I'm pretty sure it was right after I moved to Houston. I remember laughing because it was 82 degrees on new years day here. I personally hate the rain, or at least the constant rain.


Whoops. I meant to say "this summer/fall." My bad.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Look at all you guys coming on here and doggin' Portland's weather. I travel across the country for work and let me tell you, you can keep your humid hot weather in Atlanta and Houston. And for some cat to come on here and crack on Portland, and he's from Boise of all places! Please that city is just a big brown trailer park! I don't mind our weather. The trade off is living in one of the most beautiful regions in the US. The beach, the gorge. Like I said, I travel for work, and there aren't too many places more amazing then Portland. *Root for your own cities team!* We don't need ya! If you gotta problem with that, come see me about it! (AND BRING YOUR UMBRELLA!)


Damn straight! We have enough fans in Portland. We could really do without the out of towners, if all they're going to do is ***** about our weather. Only true Portlanders understand the beauty of rain, and what comes with it. We have one of, if not the cleanest city in the USA for example.



zagsfan20 said:


> I was in St. Louis in 98' the year of that devastating heat wave that killed a lot of elderly people in the midwest. The humidity is a pain in the *** to deal with, I can't stand feeling that nasty, sticky feeling that comes along with the humidity. Then you have those nasty thunderstorms that creep up on you and leave golf ball sized hail. I've spent a lot of time in Boston, their weather is just as annoying and sticky in the summer. I prefer Oregon summers with the nice dry heat anyday.


No doubt. Humidity can eat a dick. It has actually been quite humid around here this summer/fall, and I really haven't been liking it all that much. I secretly wish for rain.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

mook said:


> nice song. whatever helps you get through another soggy day. I mostly drank.


our summers, and green valleys, clear skies and much prettier scenery, helps me get through another "soggy" day..which hasn't actually started yet.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

I've lived and been all over the country. Any talk about Oregon not having 4 seasons is hogwash. We've got some of the most distinct seasons anywhere in the country. Yes, it rains a lot from November into Spring but the climate here has very distinct shifts 4 times a year. I'd say the NW, parts of the midwest and all of the northeast have 4 seasons. The south basically has 2.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> boise is too brown for me. I need green, I need blue..hm..that reminds me of a song.
> 
> :banana:


Ya, it's the green that I love! I go through withdraws when I leave the Portland area.

My sister lives in Boise and I get a kick out of them being the city of trees!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Iwatas said:


> Been there, done that. I remember it coming down like snow -- fixed the ph of the lawn quite nicely. Do you remember the oil-soaked foam rings for carburateur air intakes? Trying to remember NOT to use windshield wipers on the stuff or hopelessly scratch the glass? Always carrying a gas mask and waiting for a *really* big one?
> 
> Ah...memories.
> 
> iWatas


I remember coming out of a Dead concert and hearing on the radio that we had 7 mins until the ash hit!

Btw, St Helens went off the second time right in the middle of the Dead playing Fire on the Mountain.


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

"Several years ago, we went home, with our small kids, for a wedding in January. It was -14 F when we got there. We spent a week there and the HIGH temps never got above 0 F. Our kids never left the house the whole week we were there. We just didn't have the right winter clothing to protect them from the cold and wind. As we were loading them into the car, wrapped from head to toe in blankets to protect their tender flesh from the bitter cold and biting wind, one of my relatives asked, "So, why don't you guys move back here?". I looked at him like he was crazy and said, "This place makes Siberia look like a tropical paradise. We've been here for a week and our kids haven't left the house for risk of frostbite. Do you really need any more reasons?" He responded, "I hear it rains a lot in Oregon. How do you put up with all that rain?". Arrrggghhhh!

Whenever my midwest relatives (many who have never been to Oregon) make some smart alec comment about our rainy weather, I just tell them, "at least you don't have to shovel rain". Honestly, I've lived here for 19 years and still don't own a snow shovel. " Quoted from boobnomore.


:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Being from North Dakota, I can appreciate this post. How about that special crunching sound the snow makes when it is -30 :biggrin: When I was a kid I was made to leave the house, I looked like that kid on a Christmas Story with all the clothes and the "idiot mittens". I have used the you don't have to shovel rain to most of my relatives also. My wife actuallly bought a snow shovel when we first moved here. There was 1/4" of snow on the walk. We use it to unload tree bark now. One of my favorite past times when it does snow is to go out and watch the people try to drive.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Being from South Dakota, I can relate to the previous post. The type of cold that pierces whatever you wearing regardless of how many layers you put on. The rain sucks at times, but it's tolerable. Have any of you driven in snow/ice/15 below? One winter it got so cold the gas stations closed because the gas was gelling, true story. Snow drifts that reach 6' are also not that much fun to deal with.

Oregon has a lot of perks. One of the best looking regions in the country. Best looking coast line in the country (in my opinion anyways). And the best summer weather around.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

And Viktor and Tyrus Thomas lead the Bulls in their latest game (a win) with 13 points. Could not find a box score, but it looks increasingly like Viktor is going to get solid minutes in the rotation, perhaps as the 6th man, for the Bulls. I am very pleased for him.

iWatas


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

In tonight's game, Viktor did not shoot well, in limited minutes.But in 19 minutes, he was the third best rebounder (6), and the assist leader for both teams -- with *8*!

V. Khryapa 19 1-4 0-0 0-0 0 6 8 2 0 0 5 2

That is very impressive. He played the same minutes as Hinrich, and had a much better line. 

I know VK'll never be a superstar, but methinks he might end up being a starter for a good team, perhaps even a contender.

iWatas


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I always liked Khryapa's game. He's not spectacular at anything he just goes out there and gets the job done and makes good hustle plays...

The people who were saying that Viktor will be out of the league in a couple of years don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

QRICH said:


> Being from South Dakota, I can relate to the previous post. The type of cold that pierces whatever you wearing regardless of how many layers you put on. The rain sucks at times, but it's tolerable. Have any of you driven in snow/ice/15 below? One winter it got so cold the gas stations closed because the gas was gelling, true story. Snow drifts that reach 6' are also not that much fun to deal with.
> 
> Oregon has a lot of perks. One of the best looking regions in the country. Best looking coast line in the country (in my opinion anyways). *And the best summer weather around*.


I think one reason ex players are so negative about the weather is because they've never experience summers here and have no idea how nice it is during the summer.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

mgb said:


> I think one reason ex players are so negative about the weather is because they've never experience summers here and have no idea how nice it is during the summer.


Good point. Many of the ex-players who end up making Portland their permanent homes spent time here year round during their playing days. Married players with/without kids, also seem to prefer Portland as a permanent residence.

I can see how someone who only spends October through April here, compared to the same months in Phoenix, Orlando, Houston, etc. would bag on our weather. Still, I'd hate to spend my summers in those locations.

Having grown up in the upper midwest, with cold bitter winters and hot humid bug infested summers, 20 years in the NW has turned me into a weather wimp. When I was a kid, I shot baskets outside in sub-zero weather and usually ended up removing my gloves so I could get a better grip on the ball. Now, if it's below 50 it's cold and if it's above 70 it's hot.

BNM


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Boob-No-More said:


> Good point. Many of the ex-players who end up making Portland their permanent homes spent time here year round during their playing days. Married players with/without kids, also seem to prefer Portland as a permanent residence.
> 
> I can see how someone who only spends October through April here, compared to the same months in Phoenix, Orlando, Houston, etc. would bag on our weather. Still, I'd hate to spend my summers in those locations.
> 
> ...



Sounds like someone needs to move to San Diego. 

Seriously though, the summers in Portland are so wonderful. Having recently moved to Houston and enduring 90+ days every day during that time makes me love the Portland summers even more. That being said, from now until next June the weather here will be fabulous. 

That does not include the 13" of rain we had yesterday.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

mediocre man said:


> Sounds like someone needs to move to San Diego.
> 
> Seriously though, the summers in Portland are so wonderful. Having recently moved to Houston and enduring 90+ days every day during that time makes me love the Portland summers even more. That being said, from now until next June the weather here will be fabulous.
> 
> That does not include the 13" of rain we had yesterday.


I've been to San Diego several times and the weather has always be extremely pleasant. I can see why so many people end up retiring there. I'd definitely prefer it over other retirement locales like Phoenix (to HOT in the summer, we're talking 116 F in the shade) and Florida (hot and way too humind in the summer - 99 F and 99% humidity). I haven't been to Houston in the summer, but have friends who moved there from Portland. They absolutely hated the summers. I spent a few years in North Carolina (back in the mid-1980s when NC State, UNC and Duke all won NCAA titles, man was that a great place and time to be a basketball fan). Spring, fall and winter were great, but summer was too hot and humid for me (we just visited this August and between the bugs and the humidity everytime I went outside I felt like I was in a tropical rainforest.

Still, I'd rather live there year round than Chicago.

Even if the weather in Portland was more extreme, I'd still probably stay for the other benefits. I love the outdoors and having the choice of the Coast, the Gorge or the Mountains all within less than a two hour drive is hard to beat.

BNM


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

i think our summers and the rest of the year is a better combo than unbearable summers and decent rest of the years.

Ive said this before, I'd prefer staying in the area because it's what I like, but that doesn't mean if I didn't have a really solid reason to move to a different climate, I wouldn't. However, it's not likely to ever be actually something that happens to me. I just wouldn't go out of my way to move to New Mexico, Arizona or Nevada (or Southern California), but I wouldn't be opposed to it. I'd need a damn good reason tho. 

I need rain, and I love how we don't have insane summers, and thunder and lightening storms, or tornados, or hurricanes, or 100+ degree heat ALL summer long..and don't have to beg and borrow our water from somewhere..and how we're close to the coast, the mountains, the desert and the valley. 

if our biggest issue is that we have rain during the rainy season..well boo ****ing hoo. I don't get why people whine so much about our rain, there comes a time when you need to move on from that and just accept things as they are. I think most people who whine about the rain are young, and "have" to have something to do, hiking (we have that) or whatever. 

But our rain is WHY we have green grass, great farming, world famous snow in the mountains, tons of tree's and (because of our location) the great summers we have.

the trade off is more than worth it. Give me green valleys over brown valleys.


----------

